
VISA - In Intel processors: It's a fascinating debug port - based2
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/29/intel_visa_hack/
======
based2
[https://github.com/ptresearch/IntelVISA-
BH2019](https://github.com/ptresearch/IntelVISA-BH2019)

------
based2
[https://i.blackhat.com/asia-19/Thu-March-28/bh-asia-
Goryachy...](https://i.blackhat.com/asia-19/Thu-March-28/bh-asia-Goryachy-
Ermolov-Intel-Visa-Through-the-Rabbit-Hole.pdf)

